# What is a return date on a civil summons?



## whiskey1 (1 May 2011)

Hello, 

Is the return date on a civil summons the date for the hearing or the date that I will get a hearing date?

Also, if it is the date I will get a hearing date, do I have to appear in person or can I nominate someone to appear for me?


----------



## Time (1 May 2011)

Depends on what court the case is listed in. 

The return date is usually the date of the hearing.


----------



## whiskey1 (1 May 2011)

> Depends on what court the case is listed in.



It is a District Court case.


----------



## Vanilla (2 May 2011)

Ring the district court clerk. In some areas the return date on the civil summons is just the date when you will be given a date for hearing. If you can agree this with the other party and they agree to attend court and ask for the agreed date, in advance of the initial 'return' date, there would be no need for you to go to court on the first day.


----------

